# Weekly competition 2011-22



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R' F2 R' U2 R F2 U2
*2. *U2 F U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R'
*3. *R2 F' U F2 U' R' U2 R U'
*4. *R' F' R F' R' U F R2 F2
*5. *F2 R' F2 R U2 R F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L' R' D' F L2 U' L B L' B2 D F D' F' U2 L2 U2
*2. *B L' F' U2 B' L' B F2 R D' U' F' R' D R2 D' U R2
*3. *B2 R B R U B2 L' R2 B' R' D' R U2 L' B R2 F U2
*4. *L R' U2 R2 D2 L U2 B L2 F' D L B U' R2 F' L'
*5. *L' D' L B' U' L D2 R2 F2 U R2 U L' U2 R2 B2 D U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L F' R' B U' L' U' L' R' F2 L' Rw2 F' D2 U B2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U R' U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 F' D B L2 R Fw2 R2 U Rw2 Fw' Uw' F' U
*2. *L' Rw2 D' Uw' B' Fw' F' D Fw' Rw2 F L' U' L' U B2 U Rw2 Fw' D B' D2 B2 F2 U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 U L Rw' U2 L D' Uw' Fw2 F' L' B' R2
*3. *D2 B2 L R2 F2 U Rw R' B F' L Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw Uw' Fw' Rw D2 U' B' F2 Uw2 B' R' Uw2 U B2 U2 F Uw' U2 Fw Rw2 R Fw2 R2 U F
*4. *Rw' B' Rw' Uw L2 B' Rw2 D2 U2 L Uw B F2 D' F' U2 B' Fw' F' Uw2 B L' Uw2 R' U' Rw F Uw2 U2 B' R' D' F2 D' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw F U'
*5. *L2 Rw' R2 F2 U' L' U B2 Rw' R' Uw Rw2 B' U L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' U2 B' Fw Uw Fw' R Fw F2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 F2 D' L' Fw R2 Uw U2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Fw' Rw2 Dw Uw2 U Fw' F Uw' F' U2 R F2 R2 B2 Fw' F2 R Bw F' L' Lw2 Dw Fw' U' Lw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw' L Bw2 Lw Rw R' U2 F D2 B Bw L2 Rw Bw' U2 Lw' U' Fw U' Fw Lw2 B Rw' D' Fw' L' B' Lw R B
*2. *Fw' Uw2 Bw2 D' Fw2 Lw D2 U' R2 B F2 L2 Uw Fw2 R' U L D' L Uw Lw R' Fw U2 F2 D' Dw' Rw Dw' Uw U' F' Rw F' Rw' R' D2 Fw Uw2 B2 Lw Dw Uw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw D Uw U' B2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw R Dw Uw2 R2
*3. *Dw2 Fw D Dw2 B Fw2 F' Uw2 R2 B' L2 Rw2 B2 F Rw2 U Bw F' R Uw B2 Fw' Lw Dw' U Lw Rw D' Uw' Bw Uw2 B Fw Uw' Bw Rw' Dw' Bw U2 B' Lw' D' Dw U2 B2 D' Fw' Uw' U2 B' Rw' Uw' Fw2 U' F2 L2 U2 Bw' L D'
*4. *B' Bw R Uw Fw2 L2 Fw2 D Fw' L Fw' Rw B Lw' Fw L Lw Uw Lw' D' B F2 Dw Bw' Dw2 Lw' Fw' Uw2 B D2 Bw Dw Uw2 Bw L2 D2 L2 Dw2 Lw F2 D2 Uw Bw Rw R' Bw L2 Rw' B2 F' Uw' Rw U B' F' Uw B' D Uw U'
*5. *Fw2 D2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 B Bw' Fw Uw2 F Lw' D U2 B F Dw' B2 Bw2 Rw2 D B' U2 Bw2 D' L Dw2 Uw' Rw U' F2 D' Uw2 U' L2 R Bw2 D Uw2 L D' F2 Dw2 Uw R2 Dw B' D' R Dw2 Fw2 Dw Bw' F' U' Fw2 D' R B Lw2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 2D B 2B 3U 2F2 2D U 2R 2B' 2F' 3U 2U2 R B2 F L 2L2 3U 2U 2B L2 2L' B' 3U2 B' R2 U L 2U2 U L2 3U B2 2B' U R 2F D2 2L2 B2 L F2 2L 2R2 F2 L2 2R 3F' L 2L 2F L R F 2U' 3R2 B2 3F2 D2 3F 3U2 2B 2F R2 3U' 3F2 L 3U' L2 2F F' 3R' 2F2 R2 B2 2B2 R 3U2 F'
*2. *2R2 R' 2B' 2F2 F2 2U 2R2 2B' 2L 3R2 2D2 3U R' 3F2 2R' U2 3R2 2U2 F 3U2 L D 2D' 2U' U 3F D2 3F 2D2 2F 3U2 U2 B2 2R R' D' 3R2 2U' U F2 L' F' L2 2F 2D B 2B2 2R' 3F 2R' F D2 3U U F2 2R' B' 2F U L2 F' D2 L 3U' 2U2 2L R' F' 2D' F2 3R' D B2 2B 3U' 2B2 R2 D2 3R2 F
*3. *3R B R' 2U F L 3R2 2B2 3F' F' 2L2 3U' 3R B L2 F2 2U2 3F' 2D' F2 3R2 2R2 R F' R' 2B2 2F2 2D2 2F 2D 2U' U' L' D' L 2F2 R 3U' L' 2U U' R2 2F2 2R' 2U2 3R2 2F2 F 3U2 L' 2R R2 2B2 3F' R' 2U2 2F2 D2 F' 3R' 3U' 3F D 2U L' 2D' B 2B' D B 2R' 2F' D R 3U L B 2B' 2F F'
*4. *2B2 3F2 2D' 3F2 2F2 U L F2 2L' 2R 2D2 2F2 F 2D' 2B' 2F L2 3U' U' B2 D' 3U2 3R' D' 2D' U2 3F' D' 2B' 2F' R2 3U' 2R' 2F 2U' 2F' 2D 2B' 3F 2L2 2D 2R2 R2 3F2 2F D' 2B' 2R2 2U' 3F' 2F2 3R R 2F' 2L' 2D' U' 3F2 3U' 3R' 2D2 2L2 D' 3U' 3R' R2 3U 2B' 2R U L 2R 3U' 2L D2 L 2U 2B L 2B
*5. *2D' 3R2 B2 D2 B' 2R 2U2 3F' 2R2 2B2 U' 2R' D2 2U 3R D U F' 3U2 2R 2U F2 U2 2B' 2L2 B 2B' 3F 2D L' 2L2 3R2 R' 2B 2F2 2D' 2U L' 2B' 3F2 R 2B' 2U R2 3F' L 3R' R' 2B 2U2 F' 2R2 3F' 2F' R 3F L2 2L' 2B' D 3U' 2L 2B' L 2R 2B2 2U 2B' 2U' B 2F2 2D 3F 3U2 L 2L2 3R2 2D 2U U

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 2D2 L2 R2 F' 2U F' U 2L F 3L2 2R2 2F2 3D R D2 B 3F2 3D' F' R' D' 3F' 3R2 2D' 3F 2R D2 2D2 3U 3B' 2L2 3B2 2F2 F2 2D' 3D R' 2U2 2R' 2B 3F2 R U2 L2 3L R' 2B' L 2L2 3F2 L 3B 3F L' F2 U R 2U2 U2 B F 2D2 2R' U' 2F' 3L 3R' B L 3L' 3R' 2D' 3B2 2U 3L2 3R2 R2 2U' 3R' 3F' D2 3D2 2U2 U' 3L2 U L' 2B2 3F2 R F 2L2 2D' 3D' B' 2B2 2U2 L' 2R'
*2. *D 2D2 L2 2U 2L B' 3F D 3R 2B F2 D 3U F' 3D2 3B2 R2 2B 2U' 2L 3B 3U2 B2 3R2 R2 D2 F 3L2 3R2 B2 2D2 3B' 3F D' U' 3L2 D2 L 2L2 3F' F 2U L' 3B' L' 2F D2 3D L' 2B' 2D' 2U2 U 3R2 3U L 3L' 2B 3B' U 2R' 2F' U' B2 F' 2R' 2D 3R2 2R 2B 2R2 B 2D2 2L2 3F' U 2F2 F2 U B' F R 3B D2 F' L 2L' 2B R' 3D' B 3U' 3L 2R2 F R' F2 3U2 L' 3B2
*3. *3B2 L2 3L 3F' D' 2F' F 3D' 3U L2 3L' 2B2 2F' 3D2 U' 3R2 D2 2L2 F 3L2 2B 2L2 D' 3D2 2U U2 3F' 2L 3L' 3F2 F2 L' 3D' L 2R 3B' D2 R B 3F2 R2 3D' B' D2 L 2R' B D 2B2 2F' 3R' 2R2 R2 D B 3D2 B' 3R 2R' R 2B' 2D2 2U 3F' 3L 3R' B2 3B' 2F R2 3U 2L 3F2 F' R2 2B F L2 3L 3R' 3B 2F2 R2 B 2D' 3U U' B 3B2 L' 2U2 B2 2B' 3B 2D' 3L' 2U 2F 3D2 3R
*4. *3D U 3L 3D' R 3B2 2L' R D' 2U2 U 3R 2R' 3F' F2 2L' 2R 3U2 U2 3F' 2F' F2 3D' 3U2 L' 2U' U2 2B' 2D U' B 3D 2F2 2D U2 2R' 2B 3D' B 3B2 D 3U' R2 2B' D 2D2 2U2 3B2 3F D' 3F F2 2D' 3B' 2F 3D 3U2 2U' 2L F' L' 3R' 2R B 2F2 L2 3F2 3D 3L' 2F 2L' 2R 2F' 3U B2 2F 2R B 3L2 3D U' 3R 2U 3B 3D 3R' 3B' 2L2 2R2 F' U2 L 2B2 2L' D2 2R 3U2 3F D2 B2
*5. *F2 3R' R2 D' 2L' 3B L' D2 3R' B' 3U2 2F' D' B2 2L2 2F U 2F 3L2 B' 3F 3D' R' U 3L 2F 2D2 2L' R 3F2 D' 2L 3D L U' 3R 2B' U2 L2 2R' 3D2 2L2 3F2 R 2U' B2 U R' 3B F2 L' 2F2 D' 2D2 3R' 2R 2B' 2F U 2L' 2B' 3L2 B' 2F 2U 2B2 D 2U 2F' F' 3R' 2D' 3U R2 2U' 3F 2D' 2U' 2R 3B 3D' U' 3R2 U 2L2 D2 U2 3B2 3F' 3R' B2 3B 3U' U 2B 3B 3F D' 3U U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R U R' F U2 F U'
*2. *R F2 R' U2 R U' F' U' R
*3. *U2 F2 U' F U' F R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 F D U' B F U' F D2 B2 L R2 F' R D L' F2
*2. *U2 R' D R2 F' U L' R B2 L2 U2 B' R B U B' D' U
*3. *R F' R B2 R2 D2 L R2 D2 R' F' U' R' B D2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Uw2 Fw' L' Uw2 U2 L B Rw2 D2 B2 R2 B2 Rw B' Fw2 D' U2 B' R U Fw U2 B F' L Rw R' Fw D2 Rw2 Fw' L' Uw' R Fw' U F' L' Rw
*2. *R2 D2 Uw2 B' L Rw R2 Uw2 L D2 L' Rw' D F Uw2 Rw' U2 R B' Rw R' F2 D' U Rw B' D2 Uw B2 U B Fw2 F2 U B2 L2 B' Fw F Rw2
*3. *Uw' L R' D2 Rw D2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 L2 R2 U2 L' Rw D F D' Uw L Rw2 R' U L' D2 R2 Uw R2 F2 L' R2 F' Rw R' F' R' U2 R B2 L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw' B Uw' Rw D' F D' Rw2 Uw F2 D' U Bw D F2 R Bw' Lw' B' Bw F' L' Uw Lw2 D2 F' Rw D2 Rw Bw L2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 D Rw' R U2 Fw Uw F Lw2 R' Dw' Lw' Bw2 L' F2 Dw Rw F Uw2 L D
*2. *D2 Dw Uw' L2 Rw U' Bw' F L2 R Fw D B F Lw2 F' Rw Bw' U' R' B2 Bw' Dw B' Bw2 Fw' D U2 Lw2 Fw' U' L' B' F' Lw2 Dw L' D Bw Fw' R D2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw2 L' Fw Rw R' Fw2 L2 F D F2 Uw2 Lw2
*3. *L' Lw D2 Dw' Fw R U Fw Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw B' U' L' Fw2 Rw' D Rw2 R Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 U Bw' F Uw U2 Lw' U2 B2 Bw' F D Rw Bw' Fw' F' R B' Lw' D' B2 Bw2 Fw L Rw D' Fw D Lw2 Dw' L' Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R R2 U 2L2 2B' 3R' 2B' 3F L B' 2R2 3F R' 2F' D 2D 3U 2R' 3F2 2U2 B 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 R' U 3R' U' B' 2F2 R D 2D 2R' U2 2F2 F 3R' 2B' R' 3F2 D' 2D' L 2L 2R 2U 3R 2R2 R' 2U U2 3R 3U2 U' 2F' 2L 2F R' D' B2 U 2F' L 3F' 2D 2B' 3F2 2U 3F' 2L2 2B2 3R2 2D2 F2 2R2 3F 2L 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 3R 3D' 3F2 2U 2B2 F 2L 3R' R' B2 2B2 2U' 2F R U 3R 3U2 3B' 3D' 3U L' 3B 3F2 2D 3D F' 2R' 2D' 2B2 3B 3D 3U2 2L 3D 3U' 2R 3D2 2R' 2B' 2F2 2D' 2R' U' 2R2 R F 2L' U 2L 2R' 2B2 3D2 F' 2R' 2U2 B' 2D' 3D2 2U F2 3U2 2B2 3L 3D' R 3U' 3R' 3B2 2D' 3F' F' 3D' 2R B2 3B 3F2 F2 D 2U 3B2 D' 3F 3L' 2B2 3D' 2B' 3D 3U 3F D 2B' 2F F' 3U 3B2 F' D2 3B' R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D U2 B' F2 R' D2 F D R2 F L U2 F R' U2 F' D2
*2. *F2 L' B' U2 B2 L' F D' F' R' U L R F' L2 R' B2
*3. *F' L R2 D B D2 L R2 F' L B' D2 L F2 D' B' U' R
*4. *R' F L D2 B2 F' R F2 L B' F2 D' L' B' U2 L2 U' F'
*5. *F2 D2 L2 F U2 R F2 D2 L U' R' U' L2 U' B2 R U R'
*6. *B2 U F U' F' D2 L2 R2 F L F' L B D2 R' D' L' D'
*7. *F' D' R' D L' B' U2 B2 U B D B U' R' U' R D U'
*8. *B' L2 B L F2 D' F2 D' L' F2 D' L' F' L' B' U R
*9. *U2 B2 D B2 R2 F L2 F L B' L2 U' R F' D' U2 L2
*10. *B D B' F D2 R' F' D2 L' B' U' L2 D' L2 R F2 D' U'
*11. *R2 B' U2 B R F D R U L' U' R' F L2 U2 R' B' F2
*12. *R' B U' B2 D2 F' L U' F2 D2 L2 U B D2 U' B U
*13. *R B L2 D U R2 U B2 F' D U R' U L' F L B' L'
*14. *B' F' L2 R' B' L' F' R' U R' F R2 D2 B2 F D F2 U
*15. *L' U' B' U2 F' D B2 R B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 F2
*16. *F U2 F D2 B L U2 F R' D' L2 D' L' R' U' L R2 B'
*17. *F' D U2 R2 B2 D' B L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B' D2 U' L' F2
*18. *L R2 U' R2 B' L' U R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R' B L U2 R
*19. *D2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R' B2 F2 D R B' F' R F2 R
*20. *B' U B2 L F' D' B U2 L2 F U' B R2 B2 F' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L B' D U2 F D2 L' U2 L D' L2 B2 U' B D' L' U'
*2. *R B R' B2 D2 B U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B D R B R2 F
*3. *L' D' F' U2 L R' B' R' U R' D' L2 R' D' R B' U2 R2
*4. *F D2 F R2 B' U2 R F L' B2 F2 R2 D B' U2 L B
*5. *U2 L U' R B2 D2 R D B' D R2 D' L F' D' U2 B U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L U2 L B F D2 R U L2 F D B' U2 L2 D U F' D'
*2. *B R U' L2 R D' F L' B D L U B L' B' R2 F' R2
*3. *F2 R' B L' D2 R2 F' U' R' D F U L' D B F R2
*4. *U2 B2 F L2 D2 R F U' F' R' U' L R' D' U F L U2
*5. *D U F U2 L' U' R B' F' R2 F' L' U2 B F2 U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' D L2 B2 F' R' D' B2 R B2 U' B' D' L2 B2 R D2 F2
*2. *U' B2 U2 B L R' U' B' R' B' D' F U B U' L R U2
*3. *R' F2 D F' R D L D L D' U L D F L' R2 D U2
*4. *U' R2 D2 F R U2 F2 D U F' R' F' L R F U B2
*5. *D2 F U L' F L U2 R F2 U' B' D2 B' R U' R2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R U2 B' F2 D2 L' U L' F D L2 F D2 L U2 L B R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F U' R U' F U F2 U'
*3. *B2 F L U' F2 D2 L B R' B2 D' B U' R B2 D' F2 R'
*4. *U2 R D' B Fw' Rw2 B F Rw' F Uw2 U2 Fw U2 L' Uw2 U' B' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 U Fw F Rw Uw Rw' Fw D2 Rw2 Uw' F Uw2 U' F R2 D L Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' F' U' R F' U R2 U
*3. *L D' F' U2 F R2 U L R2 F2 L F R B D U' R U2
*4. *L' R Uw' L' R2 D Rw B' F' U Fw2 Uw' L' Fw2 D' Uw' F2 D2 Rw' F' L' U L' B2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw' F' L' R' Uw' B Uw L Rw' B' F2 D2 Uw
*5. *Fw2 L' R Bw2 F' L Rw B' Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw Lw2 Bw2 R Bw L Rw2 U2 Bw R Bw Fw Uw Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw' U F D2 Uw Rw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 R' D2 Rw' Uw2 R2 Bw Uw' R2 Dw B2 D Uw L F2 R' Dw' L2 Dw2 Rw F' L2 D Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B' L' R' U B L' l' r' b' u
*2. *U R' L R L' B' R' B' l r b' u'
*3. *U L' U' B' L U' L' R U l' r' b u
*4. *U L U' R U' R' U' l' r b u
*5. *L B L' B' R L R' l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-2,-3) (3,3) (-4,0) (6,1) (1,2) (2,2) (4,4) (2,4) (-2,4) (-2,2) (4,4) (-3,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,0)
*2. *(4,2) (3,-3) (-3,3) (5,0) (0,1) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,2) (-5,0) (1,0) (6,0) (-1,4) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,3) (0,0)
*3. *(0,5) (-2,1) (3,2) (3,3) (0,3) (-2,2) (-2,2) (6,2) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (2,4) (-2,0) (-1,4) (-2,0) (3,4) (0,0)
*4. *(6,5) (0,1) (3,0) (6,2) (1,0) (6,0) (5,0) (0,4) (0,3) (6,5) (-4,0) (-4,1) (2,0) (0,2) (2,4) (6,4) (6,2) (0,0)
*5. *(3,-3) (6,-3) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,4) (0,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (4,0) (2,1) (1,4) (0,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' F' R L' F' R L R L R' F' R L F L' B' L' B' F' R B' F L' F R'
*2. *F B' F L B' L R' F' L' R' L' B L B R B' F L' R F L' B' F B L'
*3. *L' F' B L' F R' F' R F R B' L R F L' B L B R F L R B L R'
*4. *R B' R F' L' R L' F' L B L F B' R L F L' B L R F' R' B L F'
*5. *L B F R' B' F R' F' L' F L' F' R F L F' B R' F R' L B' F B' L


----------



## guusrs (May 27, 2011)

Hé, I'm the first!

FMC: 28



Spoiler



solve: F2 D2 L' U * D F' D2 L F' L2 F L' F L' F U' F' U2 L2 B D' B' U' B D B' L U (28)

pré-move:  
p2x2x3: F2 D2 L' U D F' D2 (7+1)
all but 3 corners: L F' L2 F L' F L' F U' F' U2 L2 * U' L (21)
undo pre-move: U (22)
at * insert B D' B' U' B D B' U, 2 moves cancel


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 27, 2011)

2x2: 2.48, 3.05, 2.19, 2.74, 2.03 = 2.47

2x2 BLD: DNF(23.03), 18.37, 8.16 = 8.16


----------



## Sa967St (May 27, 2011)

skewb: (5.68), 8.06, (8.36), 7.55, 8.32=> 7.98

FMC: 45


Spoiler



2x2x2: z F' L' F R2 D zx' 
more blocks: F R L F L' 
rest of "F2L": y'x' R U R' U R U R' U' F U' R U2 R'
OLL: y L' U' B' U B U' B' U B L
PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R
to solved: F' L F'


----------



## tx789 (May 28, 2011)

2x2=9.98 9.12 8.30 (10.30) (7.14)=9.13
3x3=35.41 30.39 (24.23) (36.97) 30.04=31.95
5x5=4:19.27 3:53.31 (3:31.13(pb) (4:23.74) 3:48.03 = 4:00.20
6X6
3X3 OH(1:01.00) 1:07.26 1:09.62 1:08.53 (1:17.56)= 1:08.47
pyra=(19.52) (6.11) 15.59 9.52 8.93= 11.95


----------



## Evan Liu (May 28, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.23) 3.63 4.99 3.91 (3.54) => 4.18

*3x3:* (16.23) (11.78) 12.59 12.52 14.54 => 13.22

*4x4:* (1:02.74) 55.37 58.63 (52.39) 57.76 => 57.25

*5x5:* 2:20.47 (2:12.74) 2:27.30 2:26.67 (2:33.86) => 2:24.81

*6x6:* 4:35.73 5:08.25 4:39.12 (5:09.90) (4:29.64) => 4:47.70

*7x7:* (10:10.54) (7:56.45) 8:34.47 8:46.09 8:35.91 => 8:38.82

*2x2 BLD:* 12.43 9.70 19.19 => 9.70
Comment: OLL skips on first two. 

*3x3 OH:* (27.26) 29.45 (31.54) 28.22 30.87 => 29.51

*3x3 MTS:* 1:05.68 1:07.23 (1:02.82) 1:07.30 (1:10.47) => 1:06.74

*2-4 Relay:* 1:18.43

*2-5 Relay:* 4:05.42

*Magic:* (1.24) (1.34) 1.27 1.29 1.27 => 1.28

*Master Magic:* (3.24) 2.86 (2.76) 2.84 2.80 => 2.83

*Clock:* (12.25) 13.74 13.38 (14.54) 13.80 => 13.64

*Pyraminx:* 6.77 5.73 (12.06) (2.88) 5.57 => 6.02

*Megaminx:* 1:59.24 (2:16.65) 1:59.60 (1:58.15) 2:00.26 => 1:59.70
Comment: Lol, consistent.

*Square-1:* 38.97 (44.21) 39.20 37.50 (37.32) => 38.56


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 28, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.97, 3.76, 2.69, 3.33, 3.89= *3.35* _PLL skip 2 times._ 
*3x3:* 10.79, 11.80, 12.80, 13.28, 13.11= *12.57* _Very easy OLL's and PLL's for me_
*4x4:* 1:06.95, 1:04.38, 1:11.61, 54.55 , 53.06= *1:00.96 *_Pretty average_
*5x5:* 3:18.70, 2:37.27, 2:31.79, 3:09.43, 3:01.60= *2:56.10*
*Pyraminx:* 7.95, 8.19, 8.12, 7.90, 8.02= *8.03*
*Skewb:* 16.63, 17.40, 14.00, 17.55, 18.54= 17.20
*2+3+4:** 1:21.01*
*2+3+4+5:* *3.39.51*
*Magic:* 1.28, 1.49, 1.34, 1.43, .60= 1.42
*OH:* 29.01, 27.52, 32.44, 32.06, 32.67= *31.17*
*WF:* 3:57.94, 2:39.23, 3:11.43, 2:37.37, 2:25.06 = 2:45.51
*MTS:* 58.82, 55.95, 1:11.35, 1:00.53, 1:02.26= *1:00.53*
*2x2 BLD:* 56.77, DNF, DNF= *56.77*


----------



## RubiksNub (May 28, 2011)

*2x2*: (3.61) (5.93) 5.10 5.42 5.35 = *5.29*.
*3x3*: 15.53 16.46 17.94 (20.25) (13.61) = *16.64*.
*3x3 OH*: (41.83) 35.48 40.15 (33.93) 41.03 = *38.89*.
*4x4*: 2:57.94, 2:37.23, (3:14.43), 2:35.37, (2:25.06) = *2:43.51*.
*2-4 relay*: *2:43.34*
*Pyraminx*: 23.35 20.10 (27.15) 20.21 (9.75) = *21.22*.

Fairly good so far. Don't really practice the 4x4 and the pyra that much, so leaving those till later.


----------



## irontwig (May 28, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves



Spoiler



F2 D L' F2 U' B2 U' R D R' B2 L B2 U' F U B U' F' U D' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' B

F2 D L' F2 ["Protoblocks"]
U' B2 U' R D R' B2 [2x2x3+2 pairs]
L B'*D' B2 D L2.B [Leaving four corners]

.=L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D'
*=B' U' F U B U' F' U

Hard to finish this scramble :/


----------



## thatkid (May 28, 2011)

*2x2* - (5.33), 7.00, 6.70, 6.94, (7.09) = *6.88*
*3x3* - (24.14), 27.11, (31.99), 25.94, 26.34 = *26.46*
*4x4*
*5x5*
*2x2BLD*
*3x3BLD*
*4x4BLD*
*MBLD*
*3x3OH*
*2-4 Relay*
*2-5 Relay*
*Magic*
*Square-1*


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2011)

3x3: 8.31, 9.68, 8.36, (11.72), (7.99) = 8.78
2x2: (2.68), 3.35, 3.11, (3.45), 2.81 = 3.09
OH: 17.45, 19.83, (15.80), 18.91, (20.82) = 18.73
3x3 BLD: DNF, 48.91, DNS = 48.91
4x4: 45.28, 45.64, (52.06), 42.16, (37.41) = 44.36
4x4 BLD: 13:00.29, DNS, DNS = 13:00.29
2x2 BLD: DNF, 26.94, 14.57 = 14.57


----------



## James Ludlow (May 28, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 6.62 5.75 7.16 9.49 6.87 = *6.88*
_3x3_ - 20.81 18.46 20.34 19.60 18.23 = *19.47*
_4x4_ - 1.14.99 1.14.88 1.18.75 1.16.75 1.19.57 = *1.16.83* _Comment - Not impressed OP P O OP OP_
_5x5_ - 2.16.29 2.04.01 2.13.45 2.32.46 2.06.50 = *2.12.08* _Comment - I had 57centres on 4th - I'm usually around 35._
_6x6_ - 3.48.64 3.39.40 3.37.91 3.55.92 4.21.40 = *3.47.99* _Comment : - O OP O -. The last solve was nothing short of shite._
_7x7_ - 5.40.72 5.54.24 6.17.06 6.19.18 5.53.06 = *6.01.45* _Comment - only fractionally slower than the last couple of weeks, but the two massively sup6 solves worry me. If one of these bad solves were to come in competition, I'd be well gutted. I have waited ages to get a mean at comp. Either 7x7 hasn't been an event, or like last time it was, I missed the cut off by 3secs._
_2BLD_ - DNF 1.46.06+ DNS = *1.45.06* _Comment - "speed" blind with educated guesstega._
_OH_ - 41.45 40.27 52.29 32.19 42.08 = *41.27* _Comment - Thats two weeks in a row now I've had a full step low 30s. _
_Feet_ - 7.35.62 7.21.31 DNF 6.43.20 6.59.63 = *6.18.85*
_MTS_ - 1.13.64 1.14.75 1.17.50 1.04.88 1.16.80 = *1.15.06*
_FMC_ - *47*


Spoiler



z2 L U F U F R' U
z2 F' U' F
U' L' U' R' U' R
U' L2 U' L' U2 L U L'
F U F'
y R' x' U' L U R U' L' U x
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


_2-4 Relay_ - *1.49.90 *
_2-5 Relay_ - *4.28.66* _Comment - shocking_
_Magic_ - 1.63 1.68 1.52 DNF 1.47 = *1.61*
_Master Magic_ - 2.72 2.62 3.34 2.60 3.52 = *2.89* _Comment - Ouch - two bad solves in one avg. Nicht gut._
_Clock_ - 15.52 17.34 15.53 14.62 14.16 = *15.22*
_Megaminx_ - 2.42.32 2.23.15 2.37.04 2.27.76 2.15.87 = *2.29.32*
_Pyraminx_ - 19.51 13.65 17.24 22.42 14.12 = *17.02*
_Square1_ - 53.26 55.49 49.17 1.10.25 DNF = *59.67* _Comment - much better than last weeks. No parity at all. The last solve popped 4times!_
_Skewb_ - 41.53 30.43 29.49 22.08 31.79 = *30.57*

_Comment - more to follow_


----------



## Hershey (May 28, 2011)

*2x2:*
7.46, 7.20, 9.11, 8.14, 7.62
avg5: 7.74

*FMC:* DNF


Spoiler



scamble: R U2 B' F2 D2 L' U L' F D L2 F D2 L U2 L B R'

solve: U2 R U D' R U' r' F U F' B U' F' L2 F U L U' L' U' R' U' R
U F R U R' U' F'
U' R' U2 R U2 R F R U R' U' R F' R2 U


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2011)

*Cubenovice:*

*FMC: 33 HTM*
bah... lousy insertion, only 2 moves cancel



Spoiler



inverse scramble: B2 R' D' makes a pseudo 2x2x2 and two pairs

switch to normal scramble with premoves D R B2 3
D2 makes 2x2x2 4
L' B2 square 6
L' B2 U' R B' R' B U L . makes F2L -slot and EO 15
U2 F U F' insert 4th pair 19
B U B' U B U2 B' U2 Sune and AUF leaves 3 corners 27
D R B2 undo premoves

At . insert L U' R' U L' U' R U to cancel 2 moves

final:
D2 L' B2 L' B2 U' R B' R' B U L2 U' R' U L' U' R U' F U F' B U B' U B U2 B' U2 D R B2 = 33 HTM



spoiler


----------



## nccube (May 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.36, 2.46, 3.03, 2.56, 2.28 = *2.46*
*3x3:* 13.96, 9.84, 10.19, 9.83, 9.97 = *10.00*
Comment: Nooooo!
*4x4:* 1:18.03, 1:12.40, 1:26.00, 1:06.97, 1:03.02 = *1:12.47*
Comment: Good considering I haven't touched the 4x4 in weeks
*5x5:* 1:59.02, 1:54.11, 1:52.97, 1:59.72, 1:57.43 = *1:56.85*
*OH:* 21.44, 23.88, 22.77, 22.21, 23.56 = *22.85*
*Pyraminx:* 8.50, 8.53, 8.55, 3.00, 6.50 = *7.84*
*Clock:* 15.03, 9.21, 9.59, 10.00, 9.34 = 9.64
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 13.96, 10.02 = *10.02*
*2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:40.65* [OP]
*Fewest moves: 41*

Solution:


Spoiler



2x2x2: F' D' F U2 R
2x2x3: B' D' B' R D R'
EO: L' D F L2 F'
F2L-1: D L D2
Last slot: L D' L' D L' D' L D
ZBLL: F L F' L F L2 F2 L' F L' F' L2 F L2

Final: F' D' F U2 R B' D' B' R D R' L' D F L2 F' D L D2 L D' L' D L' D' L D F L F' L F L2 F2 L' F L' F' L2 F L2
Just one U turn


----------



## Mcuber5 (May 29, 2011)

2x2 : (5.97) ; 5.53 ; 4.75 ; 5.38 ; (3.77) = 5.22 FAIL
3x3 : (15.21) ; 15.58 ; 15.56 ; 15.71 ; (18.11) = 15.62
4x4 : 1.11.61 ; 1.19.71 ; 1.13.83 ; 1.11.88 ; 1.27.31 = 1.15.14
5x5 : 2.17.63 ; 2.55.18 ; 2.12.00 ; 2.40.68 ; 2.27.02 = 2.28.44
2x2BLD : DNF ; DNF , 30.81 = 30.81
OH : (27.41) ; (34.41) ; 30.58 ; 30.71 ; 34.05 = 31.78
Multi : 1/4 (19.68.04)
Pyra : (10.25) ; 8.22 ; 8.61 ; 6.22 ; (4.71) = 7.68
2-4 relay : 1.34.47


----------



## Selkie (May 29, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 8.71, 9.28, 8.13, 10.72, 10.68 = *9.56*

*3x3x3*: 22.71, 25.30, 26.64, 27.60, 19.45 = *24.89*

*4x4x4*: 2:01.87, 1:59.38, 2:42.60, 2:18.48, 1:56.81 = *2:06.58*
_comment: Double parity on every solve! I ended reduction on solve 3 in good time then realised I had really screwed centers. Unfortunately due to solve 3, the bad solve 4 was counting. Still a 14sec improvement on last week. Get my averages below 2m before embarrassing myself in race to sub 1 thread!!_

*5x5x5*: 3:57.35, 4:59.53, 4:36.09, 4:33.75, 3:50.02 = *4:22.40*
_comment: PB Single in there and 40s improvement on the average over last week_

*6x6x6*: 10:53.91, 10:06.99, 9:51.26, 10:07.71, 12:08.45 = *10:22.87*
_comment: Hardly solved my 6x6 or 7x7 since getting them two months ago on account of them needing breaking in ... badly. However not much point having puzzles if I am not solving them so the weekly is a good motivation. I will endeavor to solve each at least once a day and do these weeklies. Solve 3 is a pb. The average if a pb by default as my 1st average of 5 on 6x6. By the time I got to solve 5 my hands were aching. Feel free to laugh hysterically at the times _

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *3:38.97*
_comment: Was at 26secs after 2 and 3, really good for me, had 3 pops on 4x4 and had to correct a corner at OLL because of one of the pops. Rubbish!_

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *8:24.98*
_comment: Even more shocking than last week!_

*Magic*: 3.75, 3.07, 3.47, 3.09, DNF(8.37) = *3.44*
_comment: Another new event for me, unfortunately the DNF was one badly mangled magic! Note to self: Practice slowly in a new event prior to trying to go like the clappers for a weekly!  Oh well have the first item on the list for my next Lightake order!!_


more incoming...


----------



## Attila (May 29, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



L2F2D2B2L2BLFB’U’FB’R’B2F2LF’D2UB2F2D’L2BD’FBRB2D’
inverse scramble with premove L2
DB2R’B’F’D easy start for CF method,
B’L2DF2B2U’ 6 edges solved,
D2FL’F2B2RBF’UBF’L’B’L2B2D2F2 unlucky l6e case,
L2 undo premove.
Another solution after the 1h. limit ( i was not satisfied with this ending).
L2U2FB’R’BF’U’B2U2F’B’D’B2F2UR2F2LB’D’FRDB2D2
inverse scramble with premove L2
D2B2D’R’F’DBL’ (8)
F2R2U’F2B2D (14)
BFU2B2UFB’RBF’U2-L2 (26)


----------



## irontwig (May 29, 2011)

Nice to see you back, Attila, care to explain how you come up with these LSE solution?


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2011)

3x3: 11.39, 11.78, 12.33, 10.89, 12.10 = 11.76

OH: 14.13, 17.66, 16.99, 17.26, 15.39 = 16.55


----------



## masteranders1 (May 29, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.78, 7.75, 3.92, 4.11, 5.31 = 5.06 avg5
Comment: Good.
*3x3x3:* 14.75, 21.59, 18.41, 18.54, 18.00 = 18.32 avg5
Comment: A little worse than average, but I'm alright with it.
*3x3x3 OH:* 32.42, 35.50, 37.17, 42.85, 34.46 = 35.71 avg5
Comment: Awesome.
*4x4x4:* 1:07.17, 1:18.05, 1:18.34, 1:21.40, 1:11.93 = 1:16.10 avg5
Comment: Good. 
*2-4 relay:* 1:54.22
Comment: Don't do relays much, but sub2 is decent for me.
*5x5x5:* 3:05.97, 2:58.13, 2:58.79, 2:16.93, 2:22.80 = 2:46.57 avg5
Comment: Alright, I don't practice 5x5 that much.
*2-5 relay:* 4:58.44
Comment: Yay first sub5!
*7x7x7:* 10:09.88, 11:20.89, 9:20.69, 9:19.22, 9:23.05 = 9:37.87 avg5
Comment: Really good for me.

*FMC:* 72 



Spoiler



U L2 U R z' y x' F2 U' R' F R 
R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' 
U2 R' U2 R U F U F' 
R' U R L U' U2 L' U' B U' B' 
U L U' L' 
U2 f R U R' U' f' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


Comment: Not very good.


----------



## Attila (May 29, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Nice to see you back, Attila, care to explain how you come up with these LSE solution?


 


Spoiler



The second solution easier to explain:
all corners -2 moves case, i complete the corners, (BFU2B2) while also listening to the orientation of edges is not undermined by. For example F2R2 moves also solve the corners, but worse case gives.
Then i solve the last 2 edges on opposite sides, (UFB’R) .
The first L6E case is much more difficult.
First time opposite side should be set the place of the two missing edges, : D2F. (the corners is a bit scramble, then in the end will be re-setup). Then i solve these two edges, to be the last four edges good oriented: L’F2B2RBF’UBF’L’. This is a simply Roux-style alg., which uses only M and U moves. Finally must re-setup the corners, (B’L2B2D2F2) at the same time to look at the middle slice edges position, (for example F’D2F2L2 also solve the corners, but remains a few moves.)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 29, 2011)

2x2: 2.24, 1.88, 2.48, 2.88, 2.50 = 2.40
3x3: 8.54, 9.28, 10.41, 8.88, 9.30 = 9.15
4x4: 48.42, 50.51, 36.24, 46.01, 51.06 = 48.31
5x5: 1:31.15, 1:35.48, 1:28.93, 1:24.92, 1:30.19 = 1:30.09
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 5.19, 4.29, 3.89, 2.15, 2.13 = 3.44
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## Micael (May 29, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: 2:12.25 1:59.77 2:04.14
4x4x4 BLD: (time to stop being lazy)
3x3x3 multiBLD: 9/10 in 43:43
I actually memorized 11 cubes, as one was memorized misoriented and I did not noticed it until the end. I memorized it correctly last and solved it first. Strangely, this cube ended fully scrambled (and in the right orientation):confused:. I did not got a scrambled cube since very long. That was supposed to be a safe solve, it is disappointing.


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2011)

2x2x2- 6.85, 6.24, 4.02, 5.65, 4.97 = 5.62
3x3x3- 16.45, 13.98, 17.63, 13.03, 12.77 = 14.49
4x4x4- 1:05.93, 55.21, 1:05.10, 1:06.27, 1:00.04 = 1:03.69
5x5x5- 2:09.05, 2:02.87, 2:07.61, 2:01.56, 2:07.71 = 2:06.06
Pyraminx- 7.61, 13.09, DNF, 6.19, 9.31 = 10.00
3x3x3 OH- 20.06, 23.55, 25.86, 25.23, 25.20 = 24.66


----------



## cuber952 (May 30, 2011)

2x2x2- 4.14, 4.85, 7.12, 4.76, 4.79 *AVG.= 4.80*
3x3x3- 11.90, 13.77, 15.45, 14.09, 14.02 *AVG.= 13.96*
4x4x4- 47.30, 48.73, 49.74, 49.03, 47.22 *AVG.= 48.35*
5x5x5- 1:39.94, 1:36.22, 1:33.14, 1:40.82, 1:34.54 *AVG. 1:36.90*
7x7x7- 4:46.30, 4:56.26, 5:14.62, 5:03.14, 4:57.76 *AVG.=4:59.05*
3x3x3 OH- 29.90, 21.65, 17.37, 19.98, 17.65 *AVG. =19.76*
2-3-4- *1:12.21*
Megaminx- 1:43.91, 1:20.68, 1:23.26, 1:24.82, 1:17.40 *AVG. = 1:22.92*
Pyraminx- 8.89, 6.75, 8.49, 4.06, 5.94 *AVG.= 7.06*
Square 1- 28.70, 29.22, 31.89, 27.56, 25.74 *AVG. = 28.49*


----------



## Puzzle (May 30, 2011)

*3x3: 12.90* - 13.55, 14.61, (10.18), (16.28), 10.53 lol
*2x2: 3.51* - 3.43, 3.71, (5.34), 3.38, (3.28)
*4x4: 1:05.21* - 1:11.25, 1:07.61, (1:14.06), 56.78, (54.36)
*OH: 28.81* - 28.71, (24.15), 29.69, 28.03, (32.81)
*Pyra: 5.58* - 8.08, 4.90, (18.88), 3.77, (3.34) loltoo
*Mega: 1:44.22* - 1:42.63, (1:40.30), 1:49.06, (1:49.96), 1:40.97


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 30, 2011)

*2x2* - 12.01+ (12.73) 7.70 (7.42) 7.64
Comment: Consistent ... sort of, first one was unlucky, going to learn full Ortega this week
*3x3* - (33.18) 41.10 41.43 48.38 (49.26)
Comment: Each time worse than the last -.-
*4x4* - 2:12.22 (1:25.43 DNF) (2:01.52 DNF)
Comment: 3rd solve my father took the cube out of my hands and banned me from cubing for a day -.- he needs to live more
*7x7* - 7:47.93 (7:43.25 forced DNF, still edge pairing... so i abandoned the solve in aid of some rest *zzzzz*)
Comment: Done after a very long day so i was turning very slow

*2x2 BLD* - (1:28.43 DNF) (1:40.78 DNF) (1:26.32 DNF)
Comment: I need practice -.- and I need to change to letter memo 

*234 Relay* - 3:27.37
Comment: epic fail, very bad edge pairing on the 4x4, fail ortega on 2x2 and incredibly bad block building on the 3x3 -.-

*Megaminx* - 4:26.13 3:53.24
Comment: pops so many times, even in scrambles, had to solve it 20+ times to complete these 2 alone, i may do the others or i may not depending if they pop on scramble
*Pyraminx* - (19.41+) 17.20+ 13.38+ (8.77+) 13.23+
Comment: not a good day for pyraminx -.- ridiculous first layer on 4th scramble, every solve was +2 lol
*Skewb* - 17.08 (13.38) (24.91) 17.58 14.34
Comment: sub 20 so not to bad, still want sub 15 though =P

no time for the others this week =(


----------



## kinch2002 (May 30, 2011)

*FMC: 26 moves* F2 D L' F2 U2 B R D R' B L' B' L' F' L R D2 R' B2 L2 F L2 U B2 U' B'


Spoiler



Normal scramble:R U2 B' F2 D2 L' U L' F D L2 F D2 L U2 L B R'

2x2x2: F2 D L' F2 U2 (5)
2x2x3: B R D R' (9) (B was not needed, but made a much better continuation)
Switch to inverse scramble
EO and F2L-1: B U B2 U' L (14)
F2L and solve edges: B L' B2 L B' (19)
3 twisted corners left (optimal is 13 moves)
Solution so far: F2 D L' F2 U2 B R D R' B L' B2 *L B' L' U B2 U' B' (19)
Insert B L' F' L R D2 R' B2 L2 F L' B L' at * to cancel 6 moves.

Although I found the 2nd half in the inverse scramble, it's easy to see it in the normal scramble as well. It's just 2x2x3, then
Cross and both pairs: B L'
F2L-1: B2 L B' L'
F2L and solve edges: U B2 U' B'


Another continuation I found
Same 2x2x3: F2 D L' F2 U2 B R D R' (9)
Following was found in inverse, but I'll put it as if it were for the normal
Leave 5 corners: L' B' L B' L' U B U' (17)
Anyone want to practice double insertions ?


So much for the revision I was meant to be doing today.


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (May 30, 2011)

Pyraminx (5.23), 4.20, 4.57, 2.27, (2.23) =3.68


----------



## Norbi (May 30, 2011)

3x3: (20.30), 27.25, 20.64, 21.47==>20.80
3x3OH: 1:02.48, (DNF), 59.83, 34.66, 1:02.02==>1:01.44
3x3 bld:1:47.48,1:29.80, 2:18.44==>1:29.80(almost PB)
2x2:6.20, 5.80,10.20,7.28,7.05==>6.84


----------



## tozies24 (May 31, 2011)

*2x2:* (9.33), 7.52, 8.33, (5.80), 6.76 ==>>*7.54*
*3x3:* 21.12, 20.75, (25.24), (19.63), 22.18==>> *21.35*
*4x4:* 2:10.56, 2:04.15, 2:13.15, (1:52.04), (2:28.62) ==>>*2:09.28*
*5x5:* (3:59.52), 3:30.58, 3:33.35, (3:13.75), 3:37.98 ==>> *3:33.97*
*7x7:* 9:31.62, 8:53.76, 9:12.18, (9:47.81), (8:05.58) ==>>*9:12.52*
*2-4 Relay: 2:41.07* 
*2-5 Relay: 7:25.60*
*Pyraminx:* 19.89, (29.81), 27.80, (11.33), 25.58 ==>> *24.42*

I got a pyraminx over the weekend  adding to my puzzle collection. Personal best 7x7 single and a good 5x5 average.


----------



## okayama (May 31, 2011)

*7x7x7*: 7:42.88, 8:03.65, (8:42.71), (7:30.69), 7:47.96 = 7:51.49

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:24.37, 3:59.44, DNS = 3:24.37
2nd: done in Shinkansen, bad.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [13:39.26], 15:16.62, DNS = 15:16.62
1st: memo was fast, 6:35.50
2nd: done in Shinkansen, but not bad.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [36:27.74], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: memo 20:11.28, maybe execution miss when swapping 2 wing-edges

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (42:01.41) memo: 31:58

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Scramble: R U2 B' F2 D2 L' U L' F D L2 F D2 L U2 L B R'

Couldn't find any good skeleton in time. 

Some of my tries:

[1]
Pre-scramble: F U L'

2x2x2 block: F2 D2 L' U
More square: D R F2 R'
More square: F' R F R'
Finish F2L: D2 F

[2]
NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D2

c/e pair: B'
2x2x2 block: L2 B' R' D'
2x2x3 block: U B2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B2 U' D R B L2 B

2x2x3 block: D2
Orient edges: U' F U2 F'
F2L minus 1 slot: L'
All but 3 corners: L2 U2 L U L' U L U2 L U
Correction: B2 U' D R B L2 B

(This finish was not found in 1-hour)


----------



## Xishem (Jun 1, 2011)

Xishem:

*4x4x4*: 1:58.97 [OP], 1:36.48 [OP], 1:42.55 [P], 1:38.33, 1:28.56 [O] = *1:39.12*
Comment: I'm tired, and my hands hurt. Wow, this was bad.
*5x5x5*: 3:02.43, 3:19.07, 4:22.85, 3:31.26, 3:23.20 = *3:24.51*
Comment: 40s lockups are fun.


----------



## Brute Force (Jun 1, 2011)

3x3x3bld: DNF,1:38.00,DNF
3x3x3:14.78,22.15,17.43,15.82,16.75
3x3x3OH:27.63,23.58,20.63,30.26,31.83
3x3x3MTS: DNF,1:32.48,1:52.37,1:28.02,DNF(What a shame,1:16.99,supposed to be the best)
Square-1:58.23,49.74,44.04,53.22,56.2(the only non-parity case)
3x3x3with feet:3:25.04,3:29.41,3:49.51,3:36.84,2:42.02(Y 5 times?)
3x3x3 FMC: 35(normal)
solution:F' L U L' D' L U' L' F U2 R D' L D' L' D2 L2 F' L' D' L D F U' L' U L2 B U' L U L' B L D2
3x3x3 Multi-blindfolded: 2/3=1 (20:30.00)


----------



## irontwig (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome, Brute Force , but you need to write down your FMC solution.


----------



## Brute Force (Jun 1, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> *2x2:* (9.33), 7.52, 8.33, (5.80), 6.76 ==>>*7.54*
> *Pyraminx:* 19.89, (29.81), 27.80, (11.33), 25.58 ==>> *24.42*
> 
> I got a pyraminx over the weekend  adding to my puzzle collection.



Come on, you can do it faster.
It's not so hard to get sub 10.
Hope you become familiar soon.


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2011)

2x2: *5.27*
5.76, 4.26, 4.18, 6.38, 5.80
Guess which three I didn't use ortega on a get a diagonal corner permutation!
3x3: *16.98*
17.27, 23.47, 19.01, 14.68, 13.22
Couldn't find any of the f2l pieces on the 23 and 19 solve.
5x5: *2:28.97*
2:23.16, 2:26.34, 2:30.97, 2:37.55, 2:29.60
Aww... .2 off of my record!
6x6: *4:44.94*
4:25.65, 4:53.15, 4:58.86, 4:46.35, 4:35.31
2x2 Blindfolded: *1:02.56*
1:49.74(DNF), 1:02.79+, 1:02.56+
Those last two solves were great for guesstega! 
Clock: *16.85*
21.03, 16.33, 19.23, 14.90, 14.99
PB!!!
Pyraminx: *6.57*
10.10, 8.70, 5.61, 4.67, 5.40
Those first two scrambles sucked. Nothing to start with AND all four tips... LOL. Good otherwise.
Square 1: 1:04.08
1:19.61, 1:10.32, 59.68, 1:02.25, 53.59
Need to do more then one warm up solve... :fp


----------



## Edmund (Jun 2, 2011)

3x3
17.79, 18.26, 20.35, 16.65, 19.40= 18.48


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 2, 2011)

*2x2: 3.42 =* 2.71, 4.73, (4.92), 2.81, (2.48)
Comment:  I should learn the rest of my CLLs this summer
*3x3: 12.34 =* 14.64, 11.82, 10.71, 12.62, 12.59
*4x4: 55.92 =* (1:11.82), 52.87, 56.83, 58.07, (48.34)
Comment: My 4x4 is getting pretty bad,, but good single!
*5x5: 2:29.96 =* 2:33.82, (2:23.78), 2:27.85, (2:43.19), 2:28.20
*6x6: 4:44.16 =* 4:45.57, 4:47.39, (4:20.39), 4:39.51, (4:51.29) 
*7x7: 8:15.04 =* 8:16.86, 8:13.44, (8:08.32), (8:27.06), 8:14.83  

*2x2 BLD:* DNF(12.80), *9.78*, 12.46
Comment: 1st was off by 2 corners
*3x3 BLD:* 2:36.47, DNF(1:55.85), *1:58.46*
Comment: The DNF was off by an M2  I wish it was a +2
*3x3 Multi BLD: 7/8 = 6 points* in *(60+)* 
Comment: dug up my old FII(bad stickers) and AV.
The last one went over the time limit, and it was in the wrong orientation, so it was completely scrambled.  I had a lot of memo pauses.

*3x3 OH: 23.31 =* 21.17, (28.59), 24.81, 23.95, (17.86)
Comment: better than what I have been getting this week
*3x3 WF: 4:43.38 =* (4:59.23), 4:42.10, (4:39.20), 4:42.61, 4:45.44
*3x3 MTS: 54.81 =* 52.11, 52.65, (1:01.71), 59.67, (41.43)
Comment: nice single
*3x3 FMC: 38 HTM * 


Spoiler



Scramble: R U2 B' F2 D2 L' U L' F D L2 F D2 L U2 L B R'
Solution: D’ R’ U’ F’ L’ R’ D R’ L2 D R’ U R D’ L2 U2 L2 U’ L’ D L’ U’ L D’ L’ U’ L U L’ B L U L’ U’ L’ B’ L2 U2

ZZ solution:
EoLine: D’ R’ U’ F’ L’ R’ D (7/7)
1x2x3: R’ L2 D R’ U R D’ (7/14)
F2L Finish: L2 U2 L2 U’ L’ D L’ U’ L D’ (10/24)

Then I had to settle for OLL PLL
OLL: L’ U’ L U’ L’ U2 L (7/31)
PLL: L’ U2 L U2 L’ B L U L’ U’ L’ B’ L2 U2 (14/45)

Cancelation: OLL-PLL: U’ L’ U2 L L’ U2 L U2 = U= 45-7= 38

Couldn’t find anything better
Oh here’s a nice 8 move 2x2x3:
U’ R D’ R2 L’ D B’ R’




*2-4: 1:18.87* 
*2-5: 3:49.31* 
*Magic: 1.23 =* (1.23), 1.23, 1.23, 1.23, (1.23)
Comment: lost times
*Master magic: 4.30 =* 4.32, 4.28, 4.29, 4.27, 4.34
*Clock: 16.98 =* 16.93,(17.85), 17.71, (15.39),16.29 
*Megaminx: 1:20.36 =* 1:27.88, (1:09.42), 1:18.17,1:15.02, (1:42.19)
Comment: last solve was a pop 
*Pyraminx: 6.01 =* (9.76), 3.69, 8.69, (3.19), 5.64
*Sq-1: 58.70 =* (1:04.57), 54.94, 58.21, (53.19),1:02.94 
*Skewb: 11.50 =* 11.72, 10.34, (13.19), (9.82), 12.43


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *Clock: 16.98 =* 16.93,(17.85), 17.71, (15.39),16.29
> Comment: last solve was a pop


 
What?:confused:


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> What?:confused:


 
lol its fixed tht was for megaminx


----------



## Jakube (Jun 3, 2011)

I´m not at home for a week, because of work. So I just grabbed some normal cubes and packed them in. Next week I´ll do much more. 

*2x2x2: *6.51, (43.59), 6.31, 6.70, (5.04) = *6.51*
*3x3x3: *21.56, 22.65, 22.51, (22.89), (17.88) = *22.24*
*4x4x4: *1:25.42, 1:22.95, (1:34.34), 1:14.98, (1:09.01) = *1:21.12*
*5x5x5:* (3:20.22), 2:46.74, 2:55.90, 2:33.05+, (2:30.17) = *2:45.90*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 50.35, 38.35, 35.82 = *35.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 2:02.21, 1:43.53, 2:10.42 = *1:43.53*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 11:25.09, 10:00.33, DNF(10:41.65) = *10:00.33*
_3rd: 2 swiched pieces I forgot to execute. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 9/10 = 8 Points in 50:23.78 (~35 min)*
_So close, I memorized all correct (except one Letter, but I noticed and corrected it while solving), executed all correct. One funny problem on the last cube: While executing the second last move two edges popped and fell onto the floor. I grabbed them after a minute of searching and put them in (probability of 25%) then did the last move. The two were on the correct place, but flipped. And now the funny thing: The last two moves were R R' (R - last move of an small Y-perm, and R' - undo the setupmove). The cube was solved, and then I destroid it. Damn, I had been PB. 
Oh and memo was very crasy. _


Spoiler



3rd cube: Roman Rooms except last two corners visual
4nd and 5rd cube: RR
6th: first 4 edges RR, everything else visual
7th, 8th, 9th: RR
10th: 6 edges and 4 corners RR, the other edges visual, other corners memorizing the word OEK.
1st and 2nd: Sentences for edges (4 Letters = 1 Sentence = Adj + Name + Verb + Object), and tipping the colors for corners
Execution 1 to 10
I also placed few times 3 images in each location instead of 2 (f.I.: SKNWRD = in the kitchen the SKeleton of NeWton plays with a Rubber Duckie.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 3, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.98 - 7.50 - (8.33) - 8.09 - (5.65) = 7.52
3x3x3: 20.85 - 20.12 - (23.26) - (19.63) - 21.65 = 20.87
4x4x4: 1:29.33 - (1:26.10) - 1:33.34 - (1:35.96) - 1:27.46 = 1:30.12
5x5x5: 3:19.07 - (3:08.45) - 3:15.82 - (3:30.87) - 3:15.30 = 3:16.73 
2BLD: 49.78 - 27.22 - 26.12 = 41.04
3BLD: 7:35.12 - DNF - DNF = 7:35.12 (First Success!)
3x3x3OH: (51.87) - 50.49 - (38.06) - 47.05 - 50.12 = 49.22
3x3x3MTS: (1:30.27) - 1:30.80 - 1:34.67 - (1:37.86) - 1:32.73
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:09.33
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:18.18
Magic: 1.49 - 1.57 - (1.43) - (1.59) - 1.58 = 1.55
Clock: 38.63 - (34.21) - (39.45) - 36.28 - 35.54 = 36.82
MegaMinx: (1:57.68) - 2:00.16 - 2:00.42 - (2:01.23) - 1:58.27 = 1:59.62
PyraMinx: (10.41) - 7.82 - 9.29 - (5.94) - 8.09 = 8.40
Square-1: (1:30.05) - 1:28.87 - 1:29.96 - 1:28.84 - (1:28.34) = 1:29.22
Skewb: (8.48) - 7.18 - (6.53) - 7.13 - 6.98 = 7.10
FMC: 50HTM:


Spoiler



2X2X2(5/5): F' D' F U2 R
2x2x3(10/15): D L D' L' D' B2 D2 R D' R'
EO(4/19): L' B D B'
F2L(16/35): D' L D' L2 D L D' L D L D2 L' D2 L' D' L
ZBLL(15/50): B D2 B U' F U B2 U' F' D' U B D' B' D'


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:44.69 1:12.57 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:11.29 DNF 5:39.36
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 11:14.08 DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:13.75 1:16.70 1:20.64 DNF DNF = DNF
*4x4x4:* 5:18.17 DNF 5:34.23 DNF DNF = DNF
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF 10:14.59 DNF 13:36.03 = DNF


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 3, 2011)

You've got some very good times there Chris, consistent 4BLD times and almost another sub-10 5BLD. :tu


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> You've got some very good times there Chris, consistent 4BLD times and almost another sub-10 5BLD. :tu


 
Thanks Zane  I was trying the philosophy from Josh Foer's article. I went much faster this week than I usually do, but I did more thorough DNF post-mortems than I usually do also. This way I can learn how I mess up when going faster and can, hopefully, avoid those mistakes in the future. Yes I flipped out on the 10:14  I'm hoping to get another sub-10 single soon! Sub-10 seems to be more common now, so I'm trying to catch up!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.99, 5.43, 6.43, 8.19, 6.60 = *7.07*
*3x3x3:* 22.50, 22.37, 22.36, 18.44, 19.39 = *21.37*
*4x4x4:* 1:32.90 [O], 1:22.00, 1:23.00 [P], 1:43.65 [OP], 1:27.44 [OP] = *1:27.78*
*5x5x5:* 2:36.30, 2:48.43, 2:29.58, 2:50.19, 2:46.02 = *2:43.58*
*6x6x6:* 5:30.57 [O], 5:56.70 [O], 6:07.06 [OP], 5:23.38 [P], 6:04.19 [P] = *5:50.49*
*7x7x7:* 8:51.60, 7:10.21, 8:09.74, 6:52.34, 7:51.80 = *7:43.92*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.79, 32.88, 24.58 = *24.58*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:28.42, 1:12.12, 1:23.38 = *1:12.12*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:34.06 [5:53], 7:44.41 [3:58], 7:31.51 [4:04] = *7:31.51*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:56.94 [7:35], 16:32.29 [7:25], DNF [15:17.33, 7:42] = *14:56.94*
Comment: Third one was off by 5 wings; I solved IV instead of IU - I recalled it correctly but for some reason solved the wrong piece.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *37:51.07* [20:11]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [42:38.04, 21:58]
Comment: Off by just 2 obliques! I messed up execution for a case where two pieces are on one face and the third is on the opposite face. I hadn’t bothered to figure out the easy way to solve this and was using a setup into another case I knew, and messed it up. After this I went ahead and learned the right way to do it – I realized it’s not only slowing me down, it’s also ruining my accuracy. Only 4 1/2 minutes slower than the 6x6x6. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/11 = 5 points, 52:11.74* [37:30]
Comment: Bad result, but I’m happy with the time. And the accuracy wasn’t really that bad: third cube off by 2 edges and 2 corners because I forgot to include the repeat of the start of a broken cycle; fourth cube off by 2 edges flipped because I didn’t see it when memorizing; eleventh cube had two corners twisted because apparently I twisted them the wrong direction.
*3x3x3 OH:* 40.94, 43.19, 54.58, 43.22, 47.43 = *44.61*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:03.93, 2:10.09, 2:02.18, 2:05.38, 1:45.46 = *2:03.83*
Comment: I seem to be getting better at doing this on a hard floor.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:34.26, 1:09.20, 1:31.55, DNF, 1:25.93 = *1:30.58*
Comment: On the DNF, I completely messed up the first two layers somehow while solving the third layer.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*


Spoiler



U’ R D’ L’ R2 D B’ R’ U’ L’ F’ L2 F U B F’ L’ B L D L’ D’ F B2 L’ U L U L’ U’ L

2x2x3: U’ R D’ L’ R2 D B’ R’
3x cross: U’ L’ F’ L2 F
switch to inverse:
4th pair: L’ U L U’ L’ U’ L
OLL: B2 F’ D L D’ L’ B’ L F B’
AUF: U’

Comment: Just 34 QTM!


*2-4 relay:* *1:53.33*
*2-5 relay:* *5:17.44* [OP]
*Magic:* 11.88, 9.13, 9.33, 20.68, 8.33 = *10.11*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.09, 3.80, 4.72, 4.27, 4.38 = *4.25*
*Clock:* 2:03.81 [0:24], 18.43, 17.21, 13.81, 16.06 = *17.23*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [36:23.07, 18:10], 2:47.90, 3:31.59, 3:12.00, 2:37.25 = *3:10.50*
Comment: BLD solve off by just 5 edges; I memorized F1 (formula 1 car) and recalled RC (racecar – actually an Indy car). That’s the only thing I did wrong. Normally I have my images worked out so I don’t have clashes like this, but with megaminx, I need to use letter-number combinations for some cases, and I haven’t worked out images for those – I just make them up on the fly. So I hit “F1” and thought, “Oh, that’s an awesome image”, and since it was on the fly I didn’t think about the fact that it was a clash with another image. If I get serious about megaminx BLD, I really need to come up with prememorized images for my other cases!
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:19.72], 25.52, 17.02, 11.09, 11.15 = *17.90*
Comment: BLD solve was off by one corner-center twisted.
*Square-1:* 5:19.77 [3:09], 35.25, 42.18 [P], 43.69 [P], 29.33 = *40.37*
Comment: BLD solve was case GC.
*Skewb:* 2:49.13 [0:55], 20.02, 16.33, 12.36, 13.81 = *16.72*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 29.31, 31.30 [ 13], 32.89 = *29.31*
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:49.52, 46], DNF [2:01.72, 34], DNF [1:52.50, 1:03] = *DNF*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:59.70, 4:15], DNF [10:03.19, 5:40], DNF [7:49.19, 3:50] = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [17:24, 9:44], DNF [15:19, 9:00], DNF [19:48, 11:26] = *DNF*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [33:46, 19:10] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:03:14, 33:07] = *DNF*
*Multi: 0/3 = DNF* 11:11 [5:40] obviously no power left after all 6x6BLD .
1: 3 edges, 2: 4 edges and 3: 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners

Worst week ever . Many "close but no cigar".

Done bld:
*6x6:* 40:38 [23:58], DNF [39:45, 22:22], 41:25 [24:02], DNF [44:44, 25:48], 38:48 [19:14] = *DNF*
Close to an average at least.

@Chris: yes, some very nice solves there
@Mike: 6½-½ to you


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Done bld:
> *6x6:* 40:38 [23:58], DNF [39:45, 22:22], 41:25 [24:02], DNF [44:44, 25:48], 38:48 [19:14] = *DNF*
> Close to an average at least.
> 
> @Mike: 7-0 to you


Yeah, but wow on those 6x6x6 BLD attempts - nice job!


----------



## Micael (Jun 3, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 9/10 = 8 Points in 50:23.78 (~35 min)*
> _So close, I memorized all correct (except one Letter, but I noticed and corrected it while solving), executed all correct. One funny problem on the last cube: While executing the second last move two edges popped and fell onto the floor. I grabbed them after a minute of searching and put them in (probability of 25%) then did the last move. The two were on the correct place, but flipped. And now the funny thing: The last two moves were R R' (R - last move of an small Y-perm, and R' - undo the setupmove). The cube was solved, and then I destroid it. Damn, I had been PB.
> Oh and memo was very crasy. _


 
Oh, I just read your comment. You did the jod, it is pure bad luck you don't have 10 points. It is funny that the cube was actually solved at one point. I have a cube that annoyed me few times like that (pop), I don't use it anymore for multi.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> 
> *6x6x6 BLD:* *37:51.07* [20:11]
> *7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [42:38.04, 21:58]
> Comment: Off by just 2 obliques! I messed up execution for a case where two pieces are on one face and the third is on the opposite face. I hadn’t bothered to figure out the easy way to solve this and was using a setup into another case I knew, and messed it up. After this I went ahead and learned the right way to do it – I realized it’s not only slowing me down, it’s also ruining my accuracy. Only 4 1/2 minutes slower than the 6x6x6.



O_O Mike your 7x7BLD time is absolutely insane! I know it was a close DNF, but still that time is awesome! Nice job on the 6x6 also!



MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4BLD:* DNF [7:59.70, 4:15], DNF [10:03.19, 5:40], DNF [7:49.19, 3:50] = *DNF*
> *5x5BLD:* DNF [17:24, 9:44], DNF [15:19, 9:00], DNF [19:48, 11:26] = *DNF*
> *6x6BLD:* DNF [33:46, 19:10] = *DNF*
> *7x7BLD:* DNF [1:03:14, 33:07] = *DNF*
> ...


 
Matts, sorry that you had a bad week this week, but remember that DNFs are the kinds of solves you learn from (at least in my opinion). Also, congrats on your 6x6 success for the speed solve scrambles, and nice times too!


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2x2 BLD* 1:14.26, 43.71, 38.01 = 38.01
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF(4:06.11), DNF(3:26.59),DNF(4:24.28) = DNF
First two were off by one edge pair orientation and the last one was off by a three cycle.
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF(28:33.38), DNS, DNS, = DNF
Almost all the centers were solved, about half the edges were solved, and only one corner was solved.
*3x3x3 OH* 27.94, 29.96, 23.66, 32.74, 29.97 = 29.29
*Megaminx* 1:17.04, 1:12.74, 1:25.87, 1:16.98,1:16.93 = 1:16.98


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

*3x3 OH:* = 63.47, 50.77, 56.23, (64.91), (46.06) = 56.29

Really Bad Average


----------



## RoQRt (Jun 4, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 19.64, (18.93), (20.78), 19.16, 19.07 *= 19.29*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2: 2.93, 4.68, (5.57), 3.02, (2.37) = 3.54
Decent I guess.
3x3: 15.03+, (17.98), (12.39), 12.52, 13.63 = 13.73
1, 2, 5 were Roux, plus my hands are tired.
OH: 22.30, (21.82), 30.02, 28.20, (30.54) = 26.84
Tired hands, cube feels tight, whatevs.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 4, 2011)

*5x5x5*: (2:16.03), 2:08.80, (2:01.01), 2:03.49, 2:10.08 = *2:07.46*
*6x6x6*: (3:26.70), 3:50.62, 3:36.82, 3:36.72, (4:00.06) = *3:41.39*

Busy week, want to get back into bld as soon as school is out


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 18.36, 7.01, (18.66), (4.96), 6.31 = *10.56* 
*3x3:* 15.79, 13.78, (15.99), 12.38, (12.31) = *13.98*
*4x4:* 1:07.35, 1:08.17, (1:01.50), (1:25.39), 1:15.91 = *1:10.48*
*5x5:* (2:17.02), 2:24.47, 2:27.97, (2:30.65), 2:24.63 = *2:25.69*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:44.31*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:04.28*
*3x3 OH:* 27.43, 26.77, 31.57, (34.90), (22.63) = *28.59*
*Pyraminx:* 11.35, 11.08, (16.15), 12.12, (8.92) = *11.52*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 33.48, 23.28 = *23.28* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:01.65, DNF, DNF = *1:01.65*
_Comment: My fingers slipped on all attempts, I was surprised the first one was solved._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 5:59.27, DNF= *5:59.27*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: Another 5BLD DNF week, I need to pull my act together._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 13/16 (46:36.94)[29:xx] = *10 points*
_Comment: (2 flipped edges), (4 corners + 4 edges) and (4 corners + 4 edges)._


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 4, 2011)

2x2: 4.91, 4.27, 4.61, 6.60, 3.54
3x3: 14.22, 14.28, 14.39, 12.51, 13.57
4x4: 1:24.61, 1:29.74, 1:27.03, 1:30.63, 1:16.56


----------



## JasonK (Jun 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.77, 4.38, 8.61, 6.72, 5.35 = 6.28
_Bad_
*3x3:* 17.52, 20.38, 21.39, 19.34, 18.67 = 19.47
*3x3 OH:* 34.94, 34.41, 35.86, 50.04, 31.98 = 35.07
*Pyra: * 11.61, 5.22, 8.76, 4.00, 4.72 = 6.24
_Would've been easily sub-6 without the 11_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2011)

Final final results: congratulations Jacob, Mike & Evan

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.41 SimonWestlund
 2.46 nccube
 2.47 Rubiks560
 3.09 Yes, We Can!
 3.35 cuberkid10
 3.42 Jaysammey777
 3.51 Puzzle
 3.54 nlCuber22
 4.18 Evan Liu
 4.60 ManasijV
 4.80 cuber952
 5.07 masteranders1
 5.22 Mcuber5
 5.27 emolover
 5.29 RubiksNub
 5.62 Kian
 6.28 WTF2L?
 6.44 AvGalen
 6.51 Jakube
 6.84 Norbi
 6.88 thatkid
 6.88 James Ludlow
 7.07 Mike Hughey
 7.52 MaeLSTRoM
 7.54 tozies24
 7.74 Hershey
 9.12 Georgeanderre
 9.13 tx789
 9.52 Brest
 9.56 Selkie
 10.56 Zane_C
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.78 Yes, We Can!
 9.15 SimonWestlund
 10.00 nccube
 11.76 a small kitten
 12.34 Jaysammey777
 12.57 cuberkid10
 12.90 Puzzle
 13.22 Evan Liu
 13.73 nlCuber22
 13.96 cuber952
 13.98 Zane_C
 14.02 ManasijV
 14.49 Kian
 15.62 Mcuber5
 16.64 RubiksNub
 16.67 Brute Force
 16.99 emolover
 18.32 masteranders1
 18.48 Edmund
 19.29 RoQRt
 19.46 WTF2L?
 19.47 James Ludlow
 20.09 AvGalen
 20.80 Norbi
 20.87 MaeLSTRoM
 21.35 tozies24
 21.37 Mike Hughey
 22.24 Jakube
 24.88 Selkie
 26.46 thatkid
 31.95 tx789
 43.64 Georgeanderre
 DNF Brest
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(25)

 44.36 Yes, We Can!
 48.31 SimonWestlund
 48.35 cuber952
 55.92 Jaysammey777
 57.25 Evan Liu
 1:01.96 cuberkid10
 1:03.69 Kian
 1:05.21 Puzzle
 1:10.48 Zane_C
 1:12.47 nccube
 1:14.74 AvGalen
 1:15.14 Mcuber5
 1:16.11 masteranders1
 1:16.83 James Ludlow
 1:21.12 Jakube
 1:27.13 ManasijV
 1:27.78 Mike Hughey
 1:30.04 MaeLSTRoM
 1:39.12 Xishem
 2:06.58 Selkie
 2:09.29 tozies24
 2:16.62 Brest
 2:43.51 RubiksNub
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Georgeanderre
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:30.09 SimonWestlund
 1:36.90 cuber952
 1:56.85 nccube
 2:06.06 Kian
 2:07.46 Keroma12
 2:08.73 AvGalen
 2:12.08 James Ludlow
 2:24.81 Evan Liu
 2:25.69 Zane_C
 2:28.44 Mcuber5
 2:28.97 emolover
 2:29.96 Jaysammey777
 2:43.58 Mike Hughey
 2:45.23 Jakube
 2:46.57 masteranders1
 2:56.10 cuberkid10
 3:16.73 MaeLSTRoM
 3:24.51 Xishem
 3:33.97 tozies24
 4:00.20 tx789
 4:22.40 Selkie
 4:26.87 Brest
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:41.39 Keroma12
 3:47.99 James Ludlow
 4:07.83 AvGalen
 4:44.16 Jaysammey777
 4:44.94 emolover
 4:47.70 Evan Liu
 5:50.49 Mike Hughey
10:22.87 Selkie
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:59.05 cuber952
 6:01.45 James Ludlow
 6:24.74 AvGalen
 7:43.92 Mike Hughey
 7:51.50 okayama
 8:15.04 Jaysammey777
 8:38.82 Evan Liu
 9:12.52 tozies24
 9:37.87 masteranders1
 DNF Georgeanderre
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.55 a small kitten
 18.73 Yes, We Can!
 19.76 cuber952
 22.85 nccube
 23.31 Jaysammey777
 24.66 Kian
 26.84 nlCuber22
 27.16 Brute Force
 28.59 Zane_C
 28.81 Puzzle
 29.29 dimwmuni
 29.51 Evan Liu
 31.17 cuberkid10
 31.78 Mcuber5
 35.07 WTF2L?
 35.71 masteranders1
 38.89 RubiksNub
 41.27 James Ludlow
 42.44 AvGalen
 44.61 Mike Hughey
 49.22 MaeLSTRoM
 56.82 Jedi5412
 1:01.44 Norbi
 1:08.47 tx789
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 2:03.83 Mike Hughey
 2:49.34 cuberkid10
 3:30.43 Brute Force
 4:43.38 Jaysammey777
 7:18.85 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 8.16 Rubiks560
 9.70 Evan Liu
 9.78 Jaysammey777
 10.02 nccube
 14.57 Yes, We Can!
 23.28 Zane_C
 24.58 Mike Hughey
 26.12 MaeLSTRoM
 29.31 MatsBergsten
 30.81 Mcuber5
 35.82 Jakube
 38.01 dimwmuni
 46.55 AvGalen
 56.77 cuberkid10
 1:02.56 emolover
 1:46.06 James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 48.91 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.65 Zane_C
 1:12.12 Mike Hughey
 1:12.57 cmhardw
 1:29.80 Norbi
 1:38.00 Brute Force
 1:43.53 Jakube
 1:58.46 Jaysammey777
 1:59.77 Micael
 3:20.53 AvGalen
 3:24.37 okayama
 7:35.12 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 5:11.29 cmhardw
 5:59.27 Zane_C
 7:31.51 Mike Hughey
10:00.33 Jakube
13:00.29 Yes, We Can!
15:16.62 okayama
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

11:14.08 cmhardw
14:56.94 Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

37:51.07 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

13/16 (46:36)  Zane_C
9/10 (43:43)  Micael
9/10 (50:23)  Jakube
7/8 (60:00)  Jaysammey777
5/5 (42:01)  okayama
8/11 (52:11)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (20:30)  Brute Force
0/3 (11:11)  MatsBergsten
1/4 (20:8  Mcuber5
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 54.81 Jaysammey777
 1:00.54 cuberkid10
 1:06.74 Evan Liu
 1:13.07 AvGalen
 1:15.06 James Ludlow
 1:30.58 Mike Hughey
 1:32.73 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Brute Force
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:12.21 cuber952
 1:18.43 Evan Liu
 1:18.87 Jaysammey777
 1:21.01 cuberkid10
 1:34.47 Mcuber5
 1:40.65 nccube
 1:44.31 Zane_C
 1:47.63 AvGalen
 1:49.90 James Ludlow
 1:53.33 Mike Hughey
 1:54.22 masteranders1
 2:09.33 MaeLSTRoM
 2:41.07 tozies24
 2:43.34 RubiksNub
 3:27.37 Georgeanderre
 3:38.97 Selkie
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:39.51 cuberkid10
 3:49.31 Jaysammey777
 4:04.28 Zane_C
 4:05.42 Evan Liu
 4:28.66 James Ludlow
 4:36.93 AvGalen
 4:58.44 masteranders1
 5:17.44 Mike Hughey
 6:18.18 MaeLSTRoM
 7:25.60 tozies24
 8:24.98 Selkie
*Magic*(8)

 1.23 Jaysammey777
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.40 cuberkid10
 1.55 MaeLSTRoM
 1.59 AvGalen
 1.61 James Ludlow
 3.44 Selkie
 10.11 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.83 Evan Liu
 2.89 James Ludlow
 4.25 Mike Hughey
 4.30 Jaysammey777
 5.22 AvGalen
*Skewb*(7)

 7.10 MaeLSTRoM
 7.98 Sa967St
 11.50 Jaysammey777
 16.33 Georgeanderre
 16.72 Mike Hughey
 17.19 cuberkid10
 30.57 James Ludlow
*Clock*(9)

 9.64 nccube
 13.64 Evan Liu
 15.22 James Ludlow
 16.85 emolover
 17.21 Jaysammey777
 17.23 Mike Hughey
 19.47 AvGalen
 20.22 Brest
 36.82 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.44 SimonWestlund
 3.68 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.58 Puzzle
 6.01 Jaysammey777
 6.02 Evan Liu
 6.23 WTF2L?
 6.57 emolover
 7.06 cuber952
 7.68 Mcuber5
 7.84 nccube
 8.03 cuberkid10
 8.40 MaeLSTRoM
 10.00 Kian
 11.35 tx789
 11.52 Zane_C
 12.51 AvGalen
 14.60 Georgeanderre
 16.96 James Ludlow
 17.90 Mike Hughey
 21.22 RubiksNub
 24.42 tozies24
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:17.00 dimwmuni
 1:22.14 Jaysammey777
 1:22.92 cuber952
 1:44.22 Puzzle
 1:59.62 MaeLSTRoM
 1:59.70 Evan Liu
 2:29.32 James Ludlow
 3:10.50 Mike Hughey
 3:11.00 AvGalen
 DNF Georgeanderre
*Square-1*(9)

 28.49 cuber952
 38.56 Evan Liu
 40.37 Mike Hughey
 52.99 Brute Force
 57.28 Jaysammey777
 59.67 James Ludlow
 1:00.79 AvGalen
 1:04.08 emolover
 1:29.22 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

26 kinch2002
28 guusrs
30 Attila
30 irontwig
31 Mike Hughey
32 Brest
33 Cubenovice
35 Brute Force
38 Jaysammey777
41 nccube
45 Sa967St
47 James Ludlow
50 MaeLSTRoM
72 masteranders1
DNF  okayama
DNF  Hershey

*Contest results*

338 Jaysammey777
288 Mike Hughey
259 Evan Liu
224 Zane_C
209 nccube
207 cuber952
202 James Ludlow
191 cuberkid10
190 AvGalen
168 Yes, We Can!
152 MaeLSTRoM
148 Mcuber5
148 SimonWestlund
131 Puzzle
125 Kian
124 masteranders1
119 Jakube
110 Brute Force
106 emolover
79 MatsBergsten
77 nlCuber22
70 RubiksNub
66 WTF2L?
64 tozies24
64 ManasijV
63 okayama
62 a small kitten
60 cmhardw
50 Rubiks560
49 Selkie
49 Norbi
49 Brest
47 Georgeanderre
47 dimwmuni
42 Micael
39 Keroma12
37 tx789
26 kinch2002
25 guusrs
24 irontwig
24 Attila
23 Sa967St
22 KryuzbanDmitry
22 Xishem
21 thatkid
20 Hershey
20 Cubenovice
19 Edmund
18 RoQRt
7 Jedi5412


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 4, 2011)

Mats, You missed out my FMC result, it was 50HTM, post no. 44


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 4, 2011)

My 3x3 BLD results aren't entered either.
I accidentally put 'BLD' instead of '3x3 BLD', sorry.


----------



## Brest (Jun 4, 2011)

Brest:

*2x2x2:* (7.59) (11.35) 10.44 8.84 9.29 = *9.52*

*3x3x3:* *DNS*
I forgot I hadn't done this...

*4x4x4:* (125.55) 142.69 (143.35) 126.45 140.73 = *2:16.62*

*5x5x5:* 262.65 (289.27) 269.11 (244.63) 268.85 = *4:26.87*

*Clock:* (22.88) 21.15 20.15 (15.90) 19.36 = *20.22*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 32*


Spoiler



Scramble:
R U2 B' F2 D2 L' U L' F D L2 F D2 L U2 L B R'
Solution:
U2 R D L U' L2 D2 F2 U L U B U' L2 B L' B L B2 R B' L2 U2 L D L' U2 L D' B R' B2 (32 HTM)

U2 R : 2x2x1 square
D L U' L2 : 2nd square
D2 F2 U : 2x2x3
L U B U' L : EO & F2L-1
L B L' B L B L' @ B' : L4C
Insert @ (L B R B' L' # B R' B') cancels 4 moves
Insert # (L' U2 L D L' U2 L D') 

I spent some time trying to find a different ending to leave 3 corners, and found one that left 2 corners twisted. (L B U B U' L' D' B D B' instead of the L4C sequence ) Running out of time I went with the L4C as I've had more experience looking for those insertions over a 2 twist. Something I sould practice...


Sorry about the late entry Mats...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 4, 2011)

I finished my results. Page 1, post 7. Im sorry I'm late. I didn't realize it was Saterday. :3


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Mats, You missed out my FMC result, it was 50HTM, post no. 44


 
Sorry, the program does not manage 50HTM (only 50 xxx). But your result is fixed now.
And you other late solvers too...


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 5, 2011)

I laughed at 9th place in multi.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 5, 2011)

My feet didnt get put in. I put "WF". That might be why...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 5, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> My feet didnt get put in. I put "WF". That might be why...


 
I think WF is a reasonable event name . I've added that to the list of event names so 
you can use it in the future too. (That file is 226 lines )

@Zane: Yes, funny effect. It was the splendid time 19.68.04 that did it .
The program converts it to 20:08 but with an added ':' before the ending ')'.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

waaaaaaay too late

*2x2x2: *(7.55) 7.31 5.94 6.06 (5.28) = *6.44*
*3x3x3: *(18.00) (22.63) 20.06 19.69 20.53 = *20.09*
*4x4x4: *(1:19.83) 1:15.22 1:09.43 (1:04.13) 1:19.58 = *1:14.74*
*5x5x5: *2:02.40 2:11.06 2:12.72 (1:56.06) (2:13.11) = *2:08.73*
*6x6x6: *(3:51.52) 4:06.61 4:08.88 4:08.00 (4:15.53) = *4:07.83*
*7x7x7: *6:46.05 (7:05.44) (5:57.31) 6:00.53 6:27.63 = *6:24.74*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *57.25 1:00.16 (46.55) = *46.55*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF (3:20.53) = *3:20.53*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(45.65) (32.50) 43.30 44.61 39.40 = *42.44*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:11.46 (45.34) (2:10.91) 1:19.30 1:08.44 = *1:13.07*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:47.63) = *1:47.63*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(4:36.93) = *4:36.93*
*Magic: *1.69 1.52 (1.50) 1.56 (2.11) = *1.59*
*Master Magic: *(4.30) 4.46 5.02 (6.28) 6.18 = *5.22*
*Clock: *23.97 17.80 (38.36) (14.80) 16.65 = *19.47*
*MegaMinx: *3:21.88 3:11.27 2:59.86 (3:35.75) (2:49.59) = *3:11.00*
*Pyraminx: *(14.09) 11.55 13.43 (6.44) 12.56 = *12.51*
*Square-1: *(52.08) 55.52 (1:06.88) 1:02.16 1:04.68 = *1:00.79*


----------

